
Show HN: A joyful VSCode theme - anaganisk
Uses the latest workspace UI theming functionality of VSCode, a joyful theme to code with.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;marketplace.visualstudio.com&#x2F;items?itemName=anaganisk.theme-onedark-plus" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;marketplace.visualstudio.com&#x2F;items?itemName=anaganis...</a>
======
tuananh
May i ask what font is that?

~~~
tuananh
never mind ; found it from your other repo :D

